# Peppered Cory Cats



## mwojo586 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have recently purchased 2 Peppered Cory's and after talking to my local fish vendor and falling in love with my first two, I purchased 2 albino cory's. When I first purchased my 2 they were very active for the first week. Swimming constantly at the bottom of the tank and would also dart to the top of tank every now and then. 

All of that behavior seems to have stopped. I don't see them do hardly anything any more and whenever I get close to the aquarium they seem to swim away from me. I have maybe seen them go to the top once since that first week.

Is there something I could be doing wrong handling these fish. They appear to be happy but even when I drop food in the tank, I don't see them eat and my Albino cory's just go nuts.

Didn't know if maybe I should not have mixed albino and peppered cory's or if there is something else. The only thing I can think of that has not been done yet is giving them some sort of veggie wafer or something that I was reading about. As of now they have only been feed flakes that made it to the bottom or the occasional pellet. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cories can be pretty lazy IME. Also, they tend to be more active when they are comfortable and in groups. I'd get a few more of each and see if they act differently.


----------

